# C++ - Datenbank einbinden



## 1A Deluxe (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

bin neu hier und brauch eure hilfe.

Und zwar will ich aus einer Datenbank werte auslesen und diese dann Variablen zuweißen
wie kann ich das machen?
Hab den Borland C++ Builder 5

gruß


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Januar 2005)

moin


Was für eine Datenbank?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Daniel Toplak (10. Januar 2005)

> Was für eine Datenbank?


Das sollte bei richtiger Programmierung eigentlich egal sein.
Du kannst das ganze über die ODBC Anbindung machen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## 1A Deluxe (10. Januar 2005)

Moie!

Wollte ne Access Datenbank verwenden.

Als Bsp: Hab in der Tabelle eine Splate, in dieser stehen zb. Namen
Jetzt will ich diese mit C++ auslesen und irgendeiner beliebigen Variable zu teilen.

Würde auch noch gerne wissen, wie man nen Pfad als angibt (wo diese Datenbank ist) bei C++


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Januar 2005)

moin


@Daniel Toplak
Ich bitte um genaue definition des Begriffs "richtiger Programmierung". 

Ich wollte wissen ob es sich um eine Datenbank handelt die per ODBC "ansprechbar" ist, oder eine selbst erarbeitete in Form von Textdateien oder so.


@1A Deluxe
Verstehe deine Frage wegen dem Pfad nciht richtig.
const char szPfad[]={"c:\\datenbank\\daten.xxx"};
Nun hast du eine Variable (szPfad) in der der Pfad einer Datei gespeichert ist.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## 1A Deluxe (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

wie du geschrieben hast, nen pfad wie c:\\datenbank\\daten.xxx
und dann ne spalte in dieser tabelle heißt zb "Namen" und dort sind irgendwelche Daten drin
und diese will ich in C++ einer Variable zuweißen
also gezielt auf eine Datenbank zugreiffen und zuweißen



			
				umbrasaxum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moin
> 
> @1A Deluxe
> Verstehe deine Frage wegen dem Pfad nciht richtig.
> ...


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Januar 2005)

moin


Und den Rest kannst du per ODBC Anbindung machen, dazu kann ich aber ncihts sagen da ich mich damit nciht auskenne.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Stgt (10. Januar 2005)

Eine ODBC Anbindung kannst du so machen:

Start->Einstellungen->Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->und dann auf Datenquellen(ODBC)

Nun auf Benutzer DSN, dann auf Hinzufügen..
Dann wählst du Microsoft Access Driver aus und dann im Setup deine Datenquellenname und nun musst du nur noch deine Datenbank auswählen (Pfad)


----------



## Daniel Toplak (10. Januar 2005)

> Ich bitte um genaue definition des Begriffs "richtiger Programmierung".
> 
> Ich wollte wissen ob es sich um eine Datenbank handelt die per ODBC "ansprechbar" ist, oder eine selbst erarbeitete in Form von Textdateien oder so.



Ich meine natürlich vorrausschauende, flexible, skallierbare, modulare, usw... Programmierung.

Bei Datenbank gehe ich von einem SQL-fähigen Datenbanksystem aus, ok es gibt natürlich auch schlechtere sachen.

Zur Programmierung über ODBC empfehle ich mal einen Blick in die MSDN zu werfen unter ODBC API Reference.

Allerdings denke ich, daß Borland C++ Builder da auch über DAO oder ADO-DB Objekte und Methoden zur Verfügung stellt.

Gruß Daniel


----------

